# Chef And Sponsorship



## Ju&Mike (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi
My husband is a chef and we cant find anything out about companies that sponsor chefs in Australia, weve tried agencies but they never reply.

What do you think we should try?

Julia


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Julie

Welcome to Expat Forum

Is there any particular reason you're looking for sponsorship rather than applying for your visa yourself and then seeking work - obviously you'd be a lot more likely to secure a position that way, but it does carry risks and cost more.

My husband isnt the same trade but his job was advertised in a local UK paper - we got lucky. He was sponsored and they paid for all our costs which was great (wages not great though!).

Chat soon

Rach



Ju&Mike said:


> Hi
> My husband is a chef and we cant find anything out about companies that sponsor chefs in Australia, weve tried agencies but they never reply.
> 
> What do you think we should try?
> ...


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi again

I've just found this article - might be of some use?

Migrating to Australia: Sponsorship

Good luck

Rach xxxx


----------



## Ju&Mike (Jun 6, 2007)

Great website.

I just want different options, I was told because hes been a head chef they would assess him as a head chef and that means that we can only live in VIC and TAS

If he was assessed as a Chef he can go anywhere in australia, also hes finding it hard to find work here at the moment and we thought if we could just get sponsored we could be over in Australia sooner.

Plus I'm fed up of this weather, do you know its hotter in Sydney than Cardiff today and its our SUMMER!!!! and it hasnt stopped raining for nearly 2 months.


----------



## pete.c (Jun 10, 2008)

*Chef in need*

Hi My friend operates a restaurant in Brisbane Australia. He is looking to sponsor a chef as he is finding it hard to find and then keep a good chef here in Australia. To view the restaurant's website just google "16 on Park restaurant in Brisbane"

If someone is interested please check out the restaurant website and contact me and I'll put you in touch.


----------



## emmamoz (Sep 4, 2008)

*Job and sponsorship*



pete.c said:


> Hi My friend operates a restaurant in Brisbane Australia. He is looking to sponsor a chef as he is finding it hard to find and then keep a good chef here in Australia. To view the restaurant's website just google "16 on Park restaurant in Brisbane"
> 
> If someone is interested please check out the restaurant website and contact me and I'll put you in touch.


Hi, Myself and my husband and 2 children are hoping to emigrate, he is an excellent chef and currently working at the Monte's restaurant in Portugal owned by the crown group in london. You and your friend with the restaurant can visit their site to see the standard of food my husband can cook. we also owned our own restaurant in Spain and had several comments made on his thai fish cakes which were that they were as good if not better than they had tasted outside thailand. I noticed he has these on his menu. It looks perfect. I look forward to your reply.


----------



## pete.c (Jun 10, 2008)

emmamoz said:


> Hi, Myself and my husband and 2 children are hoping to emigrate, he is an excellent chef and currently working at the Monte's restaurant in Portugal owned by the crown group in london. You and your friend with the restaurant can visit their site to see the standard of food my husband can cook. we also owned our own restaurant in Spain and had several comments made on his thai fish cakes which were that they were as good if not better than they had tasted outside thailand. I noticed he has these on his menu. It looks perfect. I look forward to your reply.


Hi, unfortunately my friends have found a chef, but if you'd like to forward me your husbands resume I can pass it onto some other contact I have in the restaurant business. They might be looking and in need of a chef such as your husband.


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Hi Guys,
whilst trying to find out just how long a 457 visa application takes to process; i saw a website called "chefvisa".
Now, you could google that, see what comes up!
Alternatively try carrerone website...
Good Luck


----------



## JONCAZ (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi Ju&Mike,
If you applied for a 175 skilled independant visa Chef is on the MODL list so if you had all your documents, references etc handy I don't think getting a visa would take all that long, and then you could work wherever you wanted. Does your husband work as head chef at the moment?
I am in the process at the moment as I am a chef too, if there is anything I can help with just let me know.
You could try these websites compass-group.com.au, fastrackoz.com, jseekers.com.au.


----------



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

Hello,

Just to clarify, working as a head chef does not restrict your husband from being assessed as a chef, or indeed a cook (if necessary). Chefs and cooks are both on the MODL and these are the two occupations/assessments you should be aiming for.


----------



## pete.c (Jun 10, 2008)

northern mover said:


> Hi Guys,
> whilst trying to find out just how long a 457 visa application takes to process; i saw a website called "chefvisa".
> Now, you could google that, see what comes up!
> Alternatively try carrerone website...
> Good Luck


Just to clarify the better websites for job seekers in AUstralia are... careerone . com . au and seek . com . au and mycareer .com .au


----------



## vigezo (Feb 9, 2008)

tygwyn said:


> Hi Julie
> 
> Welcome to Expat Forum
> 
> ...


Dear Expats

I have also tried to do such a thng too, I have applied for several jobs in Regional and Urban Australia but I have not gotten any reply, and I don't know what to do cause I real wanna go and work in Australia and with this trend it is real discouraging? I need an advice from other expats on this


Eli


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

vigezo said:


> Dear Expats
> 
> I have also tried to do such a thng too, I have applied for several jobs in Regional and Urban Australia but I have not gotten any reply, and I don't know what to do cause I real wanna go and work in Australia and with this trend it is real discouraging? I need an advice from other expats on this
> 
> ...


When you say applied for jobs is this by email?
I would call them to show them that you are serious. However is your skill set in demand? Most companies are looking for people who already have visas which is why sponsorship can take a while (depending on your skill set).

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Mel18 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this forum and find it to be a great info resource! I am keen to learn more about sponsorship opportunities for chefs intending to work in Australia. My husband has over 15 years' international experience and in currently Executive Chef of a Med restaurant. We are hoping to migrate to Australia with our young sons quickly, but most off the chef jobs advertised on the web state that we have to have our own valid visa to work in Australia as they do not offer sponsorship.

Is there any other way to go about this quickly? We are willing to pay for our own 457 visa if we can find a reputable hotel or restaurant to work at.


----------



## Takajara (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi
I am a chef looking for spnsorship to AUS.
Read on the forum that you said that 16th on park might sponsor a Chef
Is it istill available?
Sincerely

Andre


----------



## chefdavid (Jan 29, 2010)

*Id be very interested*

Im comming to Australia in May to find a job, I would be delighted to meet your friend and accept his offer, here is my CV. Im currently working fulltime and have completed all the ness visa proceedures.


----------



## peruchitafromau (Jun 23, 2011)

pete.c said:


> Hi My friend operates a restaurant in Brisbane Australia. He is looking to sponsor a chef as he is finding it hard to find and then keep a good chef here in Australia. To view the restaurant's website just google "16 on Park restaurant in Brisbane"
> 
> If someone is interested please check out the restaurant website and contact me and I'll put you in touch.


Hello, my partner is a chef , and he is lookin for a sponsor job in au, do u know where can i find information about these? thanks


----------



## amanda1981 (Feb 7, 2011)

*sponsor work*

Hi 
Hope someone can help me here 
my name is Amanda and are looking to move to australia with my family 
i'am a chef in the uk and have been for 13 years 
i know i can get a state sponsor but was looking to go straight away if i can get a sponsor there must be someone somewhere looking for a good chef 
i have worked at celtic football club and hiberian also done hamilton racecoures and carlise done function work and fine dining 
lane:


----------



## xhalo_rm (Oct 21, 2011)

*Chef*

Hello pete ...how can I contact you please to send you my resume...Gonzalo


----------



## charles30 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ju&Mike said:


> Hi
> My husband is a chef and we cant find anything out about companies that sponsor chefs in Australia, weve tried agencies but they never reply.
> 
> What do you think we should try?
> ...


Does anyone know if the mines will sponsor a chef can't seem to get any info even on google


----------



## charles30 (Jan 16, 2012)

Anyone know if the mines sponsor chefs


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

charles30 said:


> Does anyone know if the mines will sponsor a chef can't seem to get any info even on google


Mines certainly use fly in fly out chefs but whether they would sponsor one I don't know.


----------



## GaryRonto (Aug 22, 2012)

*Chef looking for Sponsorship in Brisbane*

G'day all,

I am looking for a chef job with sponsorship in Brisbane, I have almost 10 years of experience in Hungary and UK. Currently I work at Ottolenghi ltd London, UK as a Head Chef. I used to run my own catering business. I would appreciate and welcome any advice or information where to look for sponsors and to get some contacts! 

Thanks in advance for any response!

Gary


----------



## menny_m (Apr 17, 2013)

pete.c said:


> Hi My friend operates a restaurant in Brisbane Australia. He is looking to sponsor a chef as he is finding it hard to find and then keep a good chef here in Australia. To view the restaurant's website just google "16 on Park restaurant in Brisbane"
> 
> If someone is interested please check out the restaurant website and contact me and I'll put you in touch.


Hey,..

Ive just seen your reply. I just wondering if your friend is now looking for another chef who is looking for a sponsorship? My boyfriend is a trained chef from manchester, with over 15 years work experience ( france, canada, uk, Australia). He is willing to pay his sponsorship. 

would be great to hear from you soon!


----------



## Gustomed (Sep 15, 2012)

*Head chef*

Hi guys,

The hotel pub where i work in Geelong (Victoria) is looking to employ an head chef, sponsorship available and first month of free rent for the right candidate.

Please send your resume to : [email protected]ail.it

and we will get back to you

Thanks


----------

